# ***OFFICIAL*** Daniel Straus vs. Henry Corrales Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Main Card*

*Featherweight Bout: 145 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Straus rocks Corrales in both rounds and finishes with a guillotine from the top in the second. Card is starting good with this and the Chandler fight.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Daniel looked better then ever. Was expecting 3 rounds of nothing. Glad I was wrong


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Warning said:


> Daniel looked better then ever. Was expecting 3 rounds of nothing. Glad I was wrong


He got a little wild and looked like he was inches away from getting clipped himself but outside of that he dominated.


----------

